# Coconut Lime Verbena



## RikRaks (Apr 17, 2010)

Here's my newest creation! Lovin' this bar!







Thanks for looking!


----------



## dagmar88 (Apr 17, 2010)

Well done, that is soooo much better than the other batches!!
Did you like soaping this way?


----------



## RikRaks (Apr 17, 2010)

Thank you so much for introducing me to it! I love it, It is so beautiful.... This is the best batch by far, glad I made 2 loaves! I am gonna try some cherry almond tonight!


----------



## dagmar88 (Apr 17, 2010)

Your welcome! It is really beautiful, I love the contrast of the colors.
It always takes a while which process suits you best. I guess we're both a bit HP/CPOP impared   
Hope everything goes allright again; cherry almond sounds nice.


----------



## RikRaks (Apr 17, 2010)

I think I will try multi layers  Thanks!


----------



## NancyRogers (Apr 17, 2010)

It is really pretty.  I may have to give this technique a go.


----------



## holly99 (Apr 17, 2010)

I really, really like the look of this soap. So pretty! This was RTCP right? That is the process that I like best and we get along best too.


----------



## supersoaper3000 (Apr 17, 2010)

Wow! That is truly immaculate. Nicely done!


----------



## RikRaks (Apr 17, 2010)

Thanks so much and yes it is RTCP, I am so happy with this method, and I will not do it any other way from now on.


----------



## Carolyn (Apr 28, 2010)

*Beautiful!*

I love your colors.  Well done.


----------



## Bukawww (Apr 30, 2010)

RTCP is my very favorite as well...beautiful soap Rikky!

I just made my Corona with Lime soap last night and it looks awesome (I used the same scent as you in it though)...I left it natural so not as eye catching but it sure smells good!


----------



## JacquiO (May 2, 2010)

Yummy!


----------



## GAJenny (May 3, 2010)

Thats so pretty! Makes me wanna eat it! lol


----------



## craftgirl08 (May 3, 2010)

What is RTCP?  How do I find out about it?  Your soap RikRak looks FABULOUS!!


----------



## Lesley (May 14, 2010)

Very pretty


----------

